
Ask HN: What's so special about “Dark Mode”? - chirau
Everyone and their mother is talking about dark mode on different apps as if this a new thing or as if it does anything revolutionary. Dark themes have been around forever. I don&#x27;t get it. Are we really out of innovative things to celebrate and rave about that &quot;Dark Mode&quot; is at the top of the list?
======
phillipseamore
The difference with the "new" dark mode on Windows, MacOS and now iOS/ipadOS
is that it's a system wide setting. Apps and even websites can (or rather
should) support it. How many hours would you have spent modifying themes,
creating new css rules or installing extensions in browser to get those
results before? And you'd still not be able to do so with most apps/software.

------
dubyabee2
Interesting question. I've assumed it is an parallel affect of battery usage
and visual/ocular-health under various lighting conditions. Officially, I too
would like to know.

